# Lobster roach or dubia.



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can someone let me know the difference between lobster and dubia roaches ie;best feeder,ease to keep breed ect,I want to feed beardies,tokays,collards,leos? but have not used roaches before,help please.


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

*roaches*

lobster are the best breeders,but they climb and you have to be carefull when you are feeding them to something,that they don`t escape.dubia roaches are not as quick at breeding,but are a lot easier to keep,as they dont climb.for me it`s dubia`s all the way.although they do cost more than lobsters.
cheers rick


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks can you tell me where you get your roaches from,do you breed them if so where did you get your starter from.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

there are a couple of guys selling them in the classifeds here - I bought some from both and both offered a good fast service and good quaility roaches


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

*roaches*

yes i also got mine of the classifieds.of mcszot,they were brilliant,and quite cheap if you get a colony.
cheers rick :bash:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

rickslivefood.co.uk is pretty much the best place to buy any feeders from, fairly cheap but top quality. i got some lobs from him and they were brilliant!


----------

